# Hyperlinks won't open in Chrome



## Lord Vader

At work, IE is really quirky and messed up. We can't open our Email using Firefox, so many of us installed Chrome to surf some education-related websites. That works fine. However, one thing we've noticed when using Chrome, as we read the curriculum guide of our district and browse through the numerous hyperlinks the guide contains--links to videos, PowerPoints, and more--whenever we attempt to click on a link, nothing happens. Moreover, the cursor doesn't even turn into that hand & finger icon that is common when one hovers over a link in IE or FF.

We're forced to go back to IE to enable these links. Is there something intrinsically wrong with Chrome here? We've been trying to figure out what to adjust in Chrome's settings, but nothing appears to be related to our problem.


----------



## dpeters11

Are there any extensions loaded in Chrome?


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't believe so.


----------



## ub1934

Lord Vader said:


> At work, IE is really quirky and messed up. We can't open our Email using Firefox, so many of us installed Chrome to surf some education-related websites. That works fine. However, one thing we've noticed when using Chrome, as we read the curriculum guide of our district and browse through the numerous hyperlinks the guide contains--links to videos, PowerPoints, and more--whenever we attempt to click on a link, nothing happens. Moreover, the cursor doesn't even turn into that hand & finger icon that is common when one hovers over a link in IE or FF.
> 
> We're forced to go back to IE to enable these links. Is there something intrinsically wrong with Chrome here? We've been trying to figure out what to adjust in Chrome's settings, but nothing appears to be related to our problem.


Having the same thing with Firefox 16.02


----------



## billsharpe

Lord Vader said:


> At work, IE is really quirky and messed up. We can't open our Email using Firefox, so many of us installed Chrome to surf some education-related websites. That works fine. However, one thing we've noticed when using Chrome, as we read the curriculum guide of our district and browse through the numerous hyperlinks the guide contains--links to videos, PowerPoints, and more--whenever we attempt to click on a link, nothing happens. Moreover, the cursor doesn't even turn into that hand & finger icon that is common when one hovers over a link in IE or FF.
> 
> We're forced to go back to IE to enable these links. Is there something intrinsically wrong with Chrome here? We've been trying to figure out what to adjust in Chrome's settings, but nothing appears to be related to our problem.


A Google forum mentions that the Hyperwords extension causes this problem. There are other possibilities: Google "chrome won't open hyperlinks."

What version of IE are you using? IE 8 is a bit slow loading but is working fine on my XP desktop.


----------



## Lord Vader

We're using IE8. BTW, the same problem is, in fact, occurring with FF as well. I can't even open .pdf files in FF.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Seems to me like some sort of security issue with the computer. I can attest to the fact that Chrome works just dandy for me.


----------



## Laxguy

Probably time to upgrade to a Mac....reach:!devil12:

A more level-headed idea now in this post, have you rebooted?


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't think you'll see school districts doing that anytime soon.


----------



## sigma1914

Laxguy said:


> Probably time to upgrade to a Mac....reach:!devil12:
> 
> A more level-headed idea now in this post, have you rebooted?





Lord Vader said:


> I don't think you'll see school districts doing that anytime soon.


Allen, TX has... computer labs are all gorgeous desktop Macs. Teachers have iPads. Another buddy works in Arlington, TX and always has his school issued iPad on him.


----------



## Lord Vader

Many districts have labs with Macs, and many districts distribute iPads to all staff members. All the schools in which I worked had labs with nothing but Macs, but these were done primarily because they were for engineering courses, CAD classes, etc., where Macs outperform PCs any day of the week. Districts do not, however (with rare exception), utilize Macs throughout their system (offices, classrooms, etc.).


----------



## machavez00

Is Chrome still 32bit?


----------



## ub1934

ub1934 said:


> Having the same thing with Firefox 16.02


Had this with Thunderbird not Firefox , did a sys. restore to two weeks ago & all is fine now , hope this helps .


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

LordVader - do you have a laptop at work? If so, can you take it home with you, and does Chrome work there?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes, Chrome works at home, as does FF.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Then I doubt it's your PC - it's probably something in the setup of the work network. Call your help desk.


----------



## WestDC

Lord Vader said:


> At work, IE is really quirky and messed up. We can't open our Email using Firefox, so many of us installed Chrome to surf some education-related websites. That works fine. However, one thing we've noticed when using Chrome, as we read the curriculum guide of our district and browse through the numerous hyperlinks the guide contains--links to videos, PowerPoints, and more--whenever we attempt to click on a link, nothing happens. Moreover, the cursor doesn't even turn into that hand & finger icon that is common when one hovers over a link in IE or FF.
> 
> We're forced to go back to IE to enable these links. Is there something intrinsically wrong with Chrome here? We've been trying to figure out what to adjust in Chrome's settings, but nothing appears to be related to our problem.


Next time I suggest you try this on any unhighlighted link- with the mouse (click) the right button and drag it over the link, Then right click the Now Highlighted space and select "search or go to" a new tab should open


----------



## Rich

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seems to me like some sort of security issue with the computer. I can attest to the fact that Chrome works just dandy for me.


Me too. Schools must have some kind of blocking software that keeps kids from accessing undesirable sites. My library does that with their computers.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

They do, but that isn't the issue. The district has their curriculum guides online, with hyperlinks embedded in the guides. Using Chrome or FF doesn't allow us to open the links. However, using IE is fine.


----------



## orlandoawilliams

WestDC - "on any unhighlighted link- with the mouse (click) the right button and drag it over the link, Then right click the Now Highlighted space" seems to do the trick. Thanks! 
I wish I knew why I have this problem. My issue is also with a local public school district's website...


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome to DBSTalk! I personally have three browsers updated at all times, seems to keep me out of trouble....


----------



## Rich

Stuart Sweet said:


> Seems to me like some sort of security issue with the computer. I can attest to the fact that Chrome works just dandy for me.


This issue has popped up before and it was due to security issues. I think it was at a school.

Rich


----------

